# Word - Run Macro when Content Control Drop Down Changes



## Hawk123 (Aug 23, 2012)

Hi there, 

I am working on a Word document that has a content control drop down list. Is it possible to run a macro when the user changes the item in the drop down list? I am looking to update other fields in the document based on the drop down item. If I change the item and run the macro manually, it updates fine but I was hoping to run it automatically. Any help would be appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## Macropod (Aug 23, 2012)

Cross-posted (and answered) at: Run Macro when Content Control Drop Down Changes - VBA Express Forum
Cross-posted at: Run Macro when Content Control Drop Down Changes
For cross-posting etiquette, please read: Excelguru Help Site - A message to forum cross posters


----------

